# Best place to buy 35mm Film?



## Synomis192 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm running out of my Ilford HP5 400 film. I don't want to go to my local camera store because their a bit out of the way. 

Anyone know a good film website where I can order 35mm film (Black and White/Color) that's cheap/moderately priced?

I hear people have good experience from eBay buying frozen expired film.


----------



## zaydoon (Aug 24, 2012)

BHPhotovideo. Also www.digitaltruth.com if you want to buy Ilford films in bulk.


----------



## funkboy (Aug 24, 2012)

When I was still using film I would buy Ilford bulk packs from B&H.


----------

